# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Hội những người trẻ neo đơn =]]]]]]]]]]

## hangnt

ai neo đơn thì vào 888 mần quen cái nhỉ 
trước lạ sau quen

----------


## nguyennga2014

Xin chào
mình cũng Neo Đơn
nhưng mà hơi...lớn tuổi xíu, không biết có phù hợp không?  :Big Grin:

----------


## hangnt

> Xin chào
> mình cũng Neo Đơn
> nhưng mà hơi...lớn tuổi xíu, không biết có phù hợp không?


quan trọng gì tuổi tác   :cuoi1:  
tuổi nào mà chả chơi được với nhau :d

----------

